# Jackson Suspended



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://sports.yahoo.com/nba/news?slug=ap-hornets-jacksonsuspended&prov=ap&type=lgns

Jackson has been suspended indefinitely for not reporting to the Hornets.


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Mark Jackson to Jackson:

Don't go to NO, Jackson. You deserve better.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Jimmy Jackson seems like a classy guy, I wonder why he's doing this? Sure, New Orleans is terrible this year, but it's not like his other situation was great.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

yeah this really doesnt sound like jimmy.... however, im glad that NO took a stiff stance at this and gave him a suspension for the time being. I dont really blame the guy, considering how many times hes had to pack up his **** and leave, especially after buying a house in houston, but the guy still has a job to do, simple as that.


----------



## deanwoof (Mar 10, 2003)

Poor JJ. Seriously. Such a good guy and then get sent to NO. I'd rather sit out the rest of the season than play for such a terrible team. He's been in the league for a while and on minimum salary, so losing money isn't a big issue for him I'm sure.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Remembers me of Steve Francis when he got drafted by Vancouver...He denied to play there and asked for a trade...I hope to see Jimmy Jackson in a Nawleans jersey in the next few days...


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

He said he doesn't want to start over again. He probably liked Houston because of the players and the winning, although they've benn struggling. He'll show up eventually.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>deanwoof</b>!
> Poor JJ. Seriously. Such a good guy and then get sent to NO. I'd rather sit out the rest of the season than play for such a terrible team. He's been in the league for a while and on minimum salary, so losing money isn't a big issue for him I'm sure.


 ANy idiot who would give up $2.5 million for playing a game deserves what he gets. You cannot tell me you would sit out and pass on that kind of $$$ for playing a freaking game. The guy's a role player at best. Who the hell is he to make demands. Let his prima donna butt sit.


----------



## Chalie Boy (Aug 26, 2002)

To be honest with you I really don't see him reporting guys.......


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

He needs to just show up. It's not like he's going to be there for more than six weeks.


----------



## arenas809 (Feb 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>rawse</b>!
> He needs to just show up. It's not like he's going to be there for more than six weeks.


Exactly.

Why is Bristow even going public with this?

They're going to move him again anyway.

Send him to the Clips with Baron and George Lynch.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>arenas809</b>!
> Send him to the Clips with Baron and George Lynch.


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

He cannot be packaged in any deals.


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

How long is Jackson suspended???


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>DwyaneWade4MVP</b>!
> How long is Jackson suspended???



He will pretty much stay suspended until he joins the team.


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I think we would have to wait for about 60 days to trade him


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>B Dizzle</b>!
> I think we would have to wait for about 60 days to trade him


Only if we want to package him. We can trade him (without packaging) now.


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

You guys want to trade him for who?

I think a good option is Piatkowski, from Bulls, he can shoot a lot...

any ideas?


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Jim Jackson <-> Eric Piatkowski???

you are a bulls fan aren't you??!?

Eric Piatkowski is done! he isn't worth anything, and Jim Jackson is a 10+pts/game player! And I thing if we trade him we have to get a young player in exchange because we are rebuilding right now...


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

yeah, we should definately get more for Jackson than just Piatkowski!

watch out for a JJ trade before trade deadline, that's fo sho'


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

What do you think would be the best we could get of JJ???


----------



## B Dizzle (Apr 3, 2004)

I think we can get a pretty decent player for him, I don't know, I think JJ is likely to go to Miami , so who can we get? DwyaneWade4MVP, you as a Heat fan, what do you think? I don't know what type of player we need, I think we're good at the 1 and 2 positions with BD, Dickau, Nachbar and JR; I don't want someone to replace Nailon in the starting lineup, he' so good! Maybe another big men


----------



## DwyaneWade4MVP (Apr 1, 2004)

Yeah I also heard the rumour that he will go to the Heat....

I don't know, I don't think the Heat gives up neither Dorrell Wright nor Rasual Butler, maybe someone like Malik Allen, Shandon Anderson or Wesley Person, but they are all veterans and this is what Nawleans doesn't want...I don't think Miami will trade Keyon Dooling, Damon Jones or Christian Laettner...


----------

